#  Krankenpflege >   OP nach Weber B Bruch, darf ich trotzdem in den Urlaub >

## nk_cgn

Hallo, 
ich bin vor 1 1/2 Wochen wegen eines Weber B Bruchs operiert worden. Mir wurden eine Platte mit insgesamt sechs Schrauben davon eine Stellschraube eingesetzt. Bin jetzt auch schon seit einer Woche wieder zu Hause. Laufen ist natürlich nur mit Krücken drin, ansonsten hab ich nen Rollstuhl gestellt bekommen. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, vielleicht kennt sich jemand von Euch da aus. In vier Wochen steht unser seit einem Jahr geplanter Sommerurlaub an. Wir wollen an die Nordsee. Jetzt ist mir gesagt worden, dass mein behandelnder Arzt das genehmigen muss. Eigentlich müsste vom Termin her mitten in unserem Urlaub die Stellschraube entfernt werden. Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob das auch ein paar Tage später ginge, als genau nach sechs Wochen ? Ausserdem würde ich auch gern wissen, ob der Arzt mir die Genehmigung aus irgendeinem Grund verweigern könnte.  Die Wundheilung läuft super, mit Physiotherapie darf ich erst nach sechs Wochen anfangen. Durch unseren Urlaub würde sich alles um ca. 1 Woche verschieben. 
Über Antworten bin ich dankbar, ich kann nämlich erst am Mittwoch mit dem Arzt über alles sprechen und momentan hab ich einfach zu viel Zeit zum Grübeln, deswegen mache ich mit halt nen Kopf, ob das jetzt geht oder nicht. 
Lieben Gruß
Natalie

----------


## Christiane

Metall muss nicht unbedingt ganz termingenau entfernt werden. Die Entfernung ist auch später noch problemlos möglich. Die Wundheilung läuft bei dir gut und die Nordee ist eine Gegend, wo Hygiene/Sauberkeit kein Fremdwort ist. Wenn ihr euch an die Auflagen des Arztes haltet, sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund, den Urlaub hinzuschmeißen. Frag aber sicherheitshalber den Arzt, ob er irgendwelche Probleme sieht. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

